# I fancy a new watch!!



## robsonj

Ok , I have had an omega seamaster professional for 8 years got sick of having that serviced every 2 years so 2 years ago I got another seamaster with the. Ew co-axial movement , which supposedly doesn't need servicing anywhere near as often , well I've just sent it off for a service thankfully just inside the warranty period .
I'm considering selling my omega and getting something a bit less highly strung , I've been looking at seiko kinetic and citizen Eco drive but they don't quite blow my skirt up ;-) , anyone got any suggestions ???


----------



## Derekh929

I love my Tag Indy 500 very reliable and robust


----------



## vRS Carl

£6.10p. Bargain


----------



## silverback

vRS Carl said:


> £6.10p. Bargain


:lol:

The real beauty is the calculator one. This is to low brow


----------



## robsonj

Sold ! Gonna buy me a Casio and throw it away when it breaks lol


----------



## nortonski

I've had an Omega Seamaster Americas Cup ltd edition since 2002, never had it serviced & never missed a beat...

It was my daily beater until 2007 & wear it occasionally now but still works a treat 10 years on & not on a winder...bizarre you have so many issues...having said that I bought a co axial, kept it a fortnight until the chrono button just fell out so it got returned.

Most of the issues I had were with Breitling, took me 3 Chrono Evolutions to find one fault free...


----------



## robsonj

Well I think I didn't wear my first omega enough but this latest one hasn't been off my wrist at all , basically now it keeps time but if you take it off for more than say 4 hours it stops , you should be able to out it down for 40 hours without it stopping theoretically


----------



## nortonski

I tend to get about 24 hours out of my Seamaster if it's off the wrist...strange get em to check it it's still in warranty & tell them that you're unhappy that you only get a few hours off the wrist, must have a spring issue.


----------



## robsonj

nortonski said:


> I tend to get about 24 hours out of my Seamaster if it's off the wrist...strange get em to check it it's still in warranty & tell them that you're unhappy that you only get a few hours off the wrist, must have a spring issue.


Thankfully it is still in warranty and I've told em exactly what you said , It stops far too soon after taking off and it's an absolute pig to get going again


----------



## Tips

Look to the German watch manufacturers my friend.

Sinn, Damasko, Stowa

Here's a Steinhart Ocean Vintage
Fully Automatic, ETA 2824-2 movement
Swiss Made
German Built
Domed Sapphire Crystal
£300 :doublesho


----------



## nortonski

I'm sure they'll sort it, however, even if you still have the issue once the warranty's expired you'll still be covered for the same fault if it recurs as they've clearly not managed to rectify the fault, then you demand they look at it again.

Don't jump ship yet, they're usually great watches!


----------



## nortonski

Tips said:


> Look to the German watch manufacturers my friend.
> 
> Here is a Steinhart Ocean Vintage < £300
> fully automatic
> swiss made
> german design


German design? Rolex Sub rip off...lol

That aside, nice watch for the money


----------



## Tips

nortonski said:


> German design? Rolex Sub rip off...lol
> 
> That aside, nice watch for the money


The word you are looking for is Homage!


----------



## nortonski

Tips said:


> The word you are looking for is Homage!


Lol...quite, nice homage for the money


----------



## Tips

Here they are side by side

Left to Right

Seiko Marinemaster 
Steinhart Ocean Vintage 
Rolex Sea Dweller (1965)


----------



## nortonski

Nice, what year's the sub? Quite fancy adding one to my collection, but waiting to see if they release a larger model like the new Explorer II.


----------



## Tips

The rolex is 1965

Here's a piccy of the Steinhart vintage counterpart


----------



## nortonski

They're growing on me, have you looked at any of the Ocean 7 watches?


----------



## robsonj

I do quite like the look of those steinharts , always fancied a Rolex but don't fancy laying out 4k !!, is the movement on the steinhart the same as Rolex ??


----------



## nortonski

robsonj said:


> I do quite like the look of those steinharts , always fancied a Rolex but don't fancy laying out 4k !!, is the movement on the steinhart the same as Rolex ??


Nah, Rolex is an in-house movement, I would guess an ETA, Sellita or Valjoux...all good movements.


----------



## Tips

Fantastic Swiss movement on the Steinhart, it uses ETA 2824-2 movement, which is a work horse used in Tag Heuer, Oris etc.

I've got both the Steinhart Vintage Red and Rolex Submariner LV (green bezel)
and I prefer the Steinhart, feels heavier and stronger built, and more value per buck.

Here's a piccy of the Steinhart Ocean with green bezel.


----------



## silverback

Could the "rolex" be the most copied an imitated item on the planet ?


----------



## nortonski

silverback said:


> Could the "rolex" be the most copied an imitated item on the planet ?


There are a lot of knock-offs out there, Rolex more than most


----------



## PaulN

Ive got a Seamaster Professional, i rarely wear any of my watches but have decided to dust them off and enjoy them a little more.

I have noticed the Large marking indicator on the top of the bezel doesnt perfectly hit dead top at 12 O'Clock Its either off about 0.5 deg or sits between a click on the bezel. It really annoys me so should i send it off or can a high street jeweler sort it?

My next watch is going to be a Planet Ocean, Makes the Proffessional seem so small on the wrist!!!

I dont have winders but touch wood dont seem to have issues with my watches being stored.

PaulN


----------



## robsonj

Tips said:


> Fantastic Swiss movement on the Steinhart, it uses ETA 2824-2 movement, which is a work horse used in Tag Heuer, Oris etc.
> 
> I've got both the Steinhart Vintage Red and Rolex Submariner LV (green bezel)
> and I prefer the Steinhart, feels heavier and stronger built, and more value per buck.
> 
> Here's a piccy of the Steinhart Ocean with green bezel.


Well it seems pointless liking these steinharts because the ones I like are all sold out :-( , don't suppose you've got any of your collection for sale have you ?


----------



## Tips

I've got my Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red very recently.

Have you tried their UK rep for Steinhart, he seems to have all the watches in stock, Neil is a great person to deal with.

Let me know how you get on, also look at the Sinn range, I've got a couple of their watches as well.

All the Steinhart watches on this thread are priced at £300 absolute bargain.

Hope that helps


----------



## robsonj

Tips said:


> I've got my Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red very recently.
> 
> Have you tried their UK rep for Steinhart, he seems to have all the watches in stock, Neil is a great person to deal with.
> 
> Let me know how you get on, also look at the Sinn range, I've got a couple of their watches as well.
> 
> All the Steinhart watches on this thread are priced at £300 absolute bargain.
> 
> Hope that helps


thanks mate , always liked the rolex with the green bezel so may well order one of those ;-)


----------



## Tips

PaulN said:


> Ive got a Seamaster Professional, i rarely wear any of my watches but have decided to dust them off and enjoy them a little more.
> 
> I have noticed the Large marking indicator on the top of the bezel doesnt perfectly hit dead top at 12 O'Clock Its either off about 0.5 deg or sits between a click on the bezel. It really annoys me so should i send it off or can a high street jeweler sort it?
> 
> PaulN


Take it to a watch specialist that service Omega's, Rolex etc - they should be able to fix it for you then and there - shouldn't cost you more than £20 etc.

You can also get the bezel re-aligned as part of the watch service if you haven't done that in 4 years+


----------



## robsonj

I'm amazed these companies manufacturing "homages2 to rolex designs dont get sued??


----------



## Tips

robsonj said:


> thanks mate , always liked the rolex with the green bezel so may well order one of those ;-)


The green bezel Steinhart ocean is a thing of beauty, check out the GMT Ocean range too.

You can buy with confidence from Neil, and worst case scenario if you don't like it for whatever reason you can return it back for a full refund.


----------



## Tips

Steinhart ocean back shot.


----------



## robsonj

Yeah I do fancy one , I just don't understand how other people can say they don't wear their omega constantly like me , do not have watch winders and yet seem to be able to leave their watches dormant for long periods of time then just start em up and use them , doesn't work that way for me , I daren't take off the omega I've just sent away for a warranty claim for fear of it stopping and then being a total pig to start up again !!


----------



## Tips

Sometimes you just need a change.

Similar to yourself, I own an Omega Seamaster, and wore it constantly for at least 8 years (two services) and fancied a change. I wore the Rolex Sub (green) constantly for about three years, and again was happy wearing it as a daily watch until it started getting too much attention.

Both watches are stored away in a divers peli case, once in a while I reset the time/date and wind them up +40 twists to keep the movement ticking over.

Now I am much happier alternating between my German made automatic watches, Sinn and Steinhart, both of them have a 40hr power reserve. I have had more complements when I'm wearing my Sinn & Steinhart than I ever did with my Rolex/Omega. (If that floats your boat)

I'm contemplating getting rid of the Omega, as I have no desire to wear it anymore. The Rolex has nearly doubled in value, so it will be kept in cold storage.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PaulN

Bear in mind i dont know what my watches lose time wise over a period as they dont get used for more than a few days. I am starting to think about servicing the fleet but unlike our cars im not under any warrenty requirement to service them.

My Tag has a funny starting procedure i find works. First i manual wind it for about 10-20 seconds then auto wind it, then adjust the time & date. I find if i adjust the time first its harder to get then running.

Im going to have a quick look at those Steinhart,god help me if i like them!!!!! ive got about 12-13 watches currently catching the wife handbag collection!

PaulN


----------



## robsonj

PaulN said:


> Bear in mind i dont know what my watches lose time wise over a period as they dont get used for more than a few days. I am starting to think about servicing the fleet but unlike our cars im not under any warrenty requirement to service them.
> 
> My Tag has a funny starting procedure i find works. First i manual wind it for about 10-20 seconds then auto wind it, then adjust the time & date. I find if i adjust the time first its harder to get then running.
> 
> Im going to have a quick look at those Steinhart,god help me if i like them!!!!! ive got about 12-13 watches currently catching the wife handbag collection!
> 
> PaulN


Well it's sounding as if I've been extremely unlucky with my watches , when I get my omega back I will continue to wear it as much as possible and possibly invest in a watch winder , my birthday is approaching and I might just have to get a Steinhart as a self Indulgent treat , £300 does sound a bargain like


----------



## robsonj

I have to say one thing that I like about the steinharts is their similarity to Rolex submariners , but at the same time I feel like a bit of a fraud getting one for that reason :-/


----------



## Tips

Brilliant - the Steinharts are quality, look at the posts on watchuseek for confirmation.

If you want more tech and less 'homage' for your buck, check out the Sinn range of watches, so good I've bought two in the last year.


----------



## robsonj

Tips said:


> Brilliant - the Steinharts are quality, look at the posts on watchuseek for confirmation.
> 
> If you want more tech and less 'homage' for your buck, check out the Sinn range of watches, so good I've bought two in the last year.


God I thought I was keen on watches , I'm not in your league


----------



## Tips

robsonj said:


> I have to say one thing that I like about the steinharts is their similarity to Rolex submariners , but at the same time I feel like a bit of a fraud getting one for that reason :-/


Steinhart also make lovely 'non homage' watches too, but their ocean watches set them apart from the others.

Fit a James Bond Nato strap for the ultimate homage.


----------



## Tips

robsonj said:


> God I thought I was keen on watches , I'm not in your league


Ha, ha - I'm minor league compared to some of the peeps I know.

I had an epiphany and saw more value and *individuality* in German made watches, we buy their cars, why not their watches


----------



## Tips

Here's my latest Sinn U1 Divers watch

Made in Germany from the same steel as their submarines, and with a tegimented bezel hardened to 1500 Vickers (stainless steel is 220 Vickers)

1/3rd of the price of Rolex Sub, but actually made of a sub.


----------



## samm

I'm loving the Steinhart Ocean with green bezel, they seem to have rave reviews on http://forums.watchuseek.com/f275/

After just receiving a pay rise that was unexpected at work, I might have to treat myself to one.

Best price on the net is with these authorised resellers www.gnomonwatches.com/product-detail.asp?pid=56 works out at £265, I have bought watches from them before and their service is first class and quicker than the UK and they are based in Singapore.


----------



## Tips

I've got the Steinhart vintage red and it is a fantastic watch for the price, very good build and quality. 

As an owner of a real Rolex sub, two Sinns and a Steinhart, you will not be disappointed with the Steinhart, but it's the Sinns that have that special X factor for me.

Post piccy's of your new pride and joy here and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## lowejackson

For something slighly different but still with a nautical feel


----------



## donnyboy

lowejackson said:


> For something slighly different but still with a nautical feel


Looks nice, what is it?


----------



## Tips

It's a Precista "Italian" Full-Lume Dial PRS-20 :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Tips said:


> It's a Precista "Italian" Full-Lume Dial PRS-20 :thumb:


Sorry, I should have said what it is. I changed the strap on mine to a matte black Toshi strap


----------



## Tips

lowejackson said:


> Sorry, I should have said what it is. I changed the strap on mine to a matte black Toshi strap


I :argie: Toshi


----------



## Tips

Time to show some love for affordable swiss made watches.

£295 for a Tissot sir?


----------



## *MAGIC*

I have a brand new lovely Tonino Lamborghini watch going in the sales section later.


----------



## Bero

Tips said:


> Here's my latest Sinn U1 Divers watch
> 
> Made in Germany from the same steel as their submarines, and with a tegimented bezel hardened to 1500 Vickers (stainless steel is 220 Vickers)
> 
> 1/3rd of the price of Rolex Sub, but actually made of a sub.


I think i complimented you on this in the posh watch thread before. How much? Is it automatic? Who sells them?


----------



## Tips

Bero said:


> I think i complimented you on this in the posh watch thread before. How much? Is it automatic? Who sells them?


Thank you Bero, very kind of you sir









Tis a real mans utility watch, make no mistake.

Here's the specs for the Sinn U1

It is fully automatic, priced at £1175 with rubber, £1315 with bracelet and the UK dealer is Neil at Chronomaster.co.uk

Hope that helps.


----------



## robsonj

my latest thinking is to keep my omega and give it another chance and buy something else now , set myself a budget of around £300 , got to admit i quite like the casio ediface black label range , i like the idea of solar power and radio controlled accuracy and the kid in me likes the complexity of them , i love the black ion coating but wonder how durable it is , does anyone have experience ?? the model i like is EQW-M1100DC-1A2, i also quite like the citizen eco drive range


----------



## should_do_more

Those sinn ones look very good, not bad for an auto either.


----------



## Tips

The Sinns are superb and well respected by watch lovers for their tech, design, build quality and bang per buck philosophy.

Here's a piccy of my Sinn 556 that started off the love affair, full automatic, sapphire crystal glass, transparent case back, all this for less than £600

Rolex Sub and Sinn 556 comparison shot









Sinn 556 back shot


----------



## DesertDog

I have an original Breitling Blackbird with the 38mm bezel which I bought around 13 years ago. It went in for a "minor" service in 2003 (around £150) and again this year after the automatic winding function had more or less stopped working.

The bill this time was a whopping £545 - this included replacing a number of the internal parts, plus the crown which had become bent. It did come back in a showroom condition, everything was very shiny and there wasn't a scratch to be seen.

This pic is before the refurb...


----------



## Sancho

Hi all, a noob here, (I've posted in the intro section), and I'm into watches as well. I agree with what's been said about the Steinhart range, great VFM, and have two of them myself. I have the Ocean 1 black, and the Flieger, (Nav B-Uhr II 44mm Auto), pictured below. The Flieger is pictured on the bracelet from the chrono version.



















I also like Omega's and have a couple, a Speedmaster Professional, (Cal. 861, Tritium dial), and a De Ville in 18ct gold.



















For quartz I have a CWC SBS and some others.










Edit: forgot to add my Hamilton Khaki auto 44mm, I don't have a photo of that to hand just now.


----------



## PWOOD

Not exactly a like for like replacement so to speak but since being given a Casio waveceptor I cant be doing with inaccuracy any more:thumb:. Really brilliant any one would do maybe a GSHOCK.


----------

